# What have you watched recently?



## Azzagorn (Dec 21, 2011)

Since my wife started working full time. I've had plently of time to watch movies and re-watch TV series I love. Below I will list what I have watched since November: -


Scott Pilgrim vs The world ( Bloody Brilliant)
Robin Hood ( Okay but what the hell is will Russel Crowes accent!)
Repo-men ( Gory, but Jude Law and Forrest Whitaker are pretty good)
Paul ( Simon Pegg and Nick Frost... Enough said)
Serenity ( Fantastic Sci-fi)
Book of Eli ( Post end of the world awesomeness with Denzeil)
The Road ( Really enjoyed the way it was shot)
Inception ( My mind melted! But still enjoyed it)
Return of the Jedi ( Enough said)
Bridesmaids ( Well I didn't think i'd like it but it had some really fun moments)
Avatar ( Overly long James Cameron Sci-fi)
I think thats it I've only really re-watched DS9 and Firefly over this month but I love those shows unconditionally. 

Az


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2011)

Currently half way through watching Game of Thrones. I read the book a couple of weeks ago and I am really glad that I did because it makes it a lot easier to know what is going on...assuming that the series continues to stick as 'closely' (well, as close as a screen adaptation ever gets, these days) to the book as it has done so far. Tyrion is a bit more likable in the tv version, and even though they seem to have cut out all the scenes that made me dislike Catelyn in the book, I still prefer the book version of her to the tv version. Strange. On the whole, it gets a thumbs-up so far.


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 3, 2012)

Futurama, Star Hunter and 1960s Spiderman cartoons


----------



## Gumboot (Feb 13, 2012)

The last film I saw was _Chronicle_ which was actually refreshing in the way of "what would _actually_ happen if a bunch of teenagers got super powers".  But the best film I've seen recently was _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_.  Absolutely superb.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Feb 14, 2012)

Azzagorn said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs The world ( Bloody Brilliant)
> Serenity ( Fantastic Sci-fi)



Serenity and Scott Pilgrim are both epic win! 
Both absolutely brilliant.




Jeni said:


> Currently half way through watching Game of Thrones.



Game of Thrones is epic win as well, best series on TV imo, so loyal to George R.R. Martin's fanbase. Unlike the disaster that was Legend of the Seeker... *shudder*


----------



## Gumboot (Feb 14, 2012)

Warren_Paul said:


> Game of Thrones is epic win as well, best series on TV imo, so loyal to George R.R. Martin's fanbase. Unlike the disaster that was Legend of the Seeker... *shudder*




Ha!  I worked on that, and I agree.  The day the scripts arrived for the final episode of Season 2 I knew it was time to look for a new job.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Feb 14, 2012)

Gumboot said:


> Ha!  I worked on that, and I agree.  The day the scripts arrived for the final episode of Season 2 I knew it was time to look for a new job.



Yeah, I really don't get it. Maybe you can give some input to the matter then. Why, oh why, was the story changed _so_ much, any idea? Terry Goodkind's fans were horrified by what was done to the story. 

Game of Thrones proves that a story can be transferred from book to screen without destroying the story, so that's no excuse.


----------



## Wish (Feb 14, 2012)

I just watched Drive. (Ryan Gosling.) The story is pedestrian, but the direction and soundtrack were so good (style to spare) that it made up for it. Recommended.


----------



## Gumboot (Feb 15, 2012)

Warren_Paul said:


> Yeah, I really don't get it. Maybe you can give some input to the matter then. Why, oh why, was the story changed _so_ much, any idea? Terry Goodkind's fans were horrified by what was done to the story.
> 
> Game of Thrones proves that a story can be transferred from book to screen without destroying the story, so that's no excuse.




Obviously it's not an option for me to discuss things in detail due to confidentially agreements, but it appears that the project was initially intended as a direct adaptation (they had gone as far as building the sets for the mud people, and designing their costumes etc which were pretty bad ass incidentally).

At some point either ABC or Disney (or both) re-imagined the show as an episodic series, loosely inspired by the world of the books.

My understanding is the project was originally intended to be more like "Spartacus" (which is made by the same people, and started up during Season 1 of Seeker), with lots of sex and violence.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 15, 2012)

Azzagorn said:


> Robin Hood ( Okay but what the hell is will Russel Crowes accent!)


Oy!


I've started re-watching all the Jeremy Brett *Sherlock Holmes*  episodes on Netflix. Great fun.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 15, 2012)

Futurama Season 5. The first couple of episodes are pretty weak but, after that, it picks up and is just as funny as previous seasons


----------



## kd5 (Feb 15, 2012)

Continuing with our Star Trek-a thon, we watched *Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country *last night. -kd5-


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 16, 2012)

I got back into watching two old action/drama TV shows: 

_*Cannon*_ - An overweight ex-cop turned private detective. (1970's) - starred Robert Conrad

In a memorable episode I saw Mickey Dolenz (The Monkees) playing a bad guy. 

_*The Rifleman* -_ A rancher and son living in Viginia around the late 1800's help people in all sorts of adventures. (1960's) - starred Chuck Conners & Johnny Crawford

In a memorable episodes, I saw Sammy Davis Jr play a gunslinger, and Warren Oates with Lee Van Cleef teamed up as bad guys.

That's the cool thing about these old shows, you get to see a great deal of movie & TV stars in almost every episode along with a good number of familiar bit actors of the past.


----------

